# ITB on a vr6 12v??



## workinit420 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey whats up guys im in the prosess of rebuilding my vr 12v for a swap in to a 1990 jetta coupe non sunroof. I have been looking in to dif. engine mods and decided on a ITB system with a standalone comps. So if anyone has info on what aplacations i should be using, and or a company that sells a ITB set up. any info would be grate, thanx for the help.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (workinit420)*

I'm in the same boat I've seen a few kits someone HELP!


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (VR6BUG)*

bildon motorsports sells setups. They are built to order last time I spoke with them.
Otherwise you are on your own









Megasquirt wires in easily


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (epic.banned)*

MS isn't that bad the TB's are worse.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_MS isn't that bad the TB's are worse.









Ask me how I know about both









And thanks need_a_VR6 your MS wiring pinout came in handy on a friends car








Wish I could say my MS install was going to be that easy 
And if you have time/fabrication skill you can build a set of ITB's to work on a VR6. Still waiting on my jenveys


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (epic.banned)*

I just got done GSXR's for a 16v, no way I would use anything but a 'real' tb set on a VR6. Not worth messing around with.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (need_a_VR6)*

I wouldn't even attempt to use motorcycle throttle bodies on a VR6. Too much of a pain. On the other hand... the jenveys that are heading my way...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (epic.banned)*

It won't be much less a pain in the rear but you can at least get good sizes. Hardest part is the adapter manifold, good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (need_a_VR6)*

Linkages is alot easier. I have been researching this for the past 2 years. I think that was the biggest thing before attempting this. Finding out what other have done, finding out how it all works, etc.
Fitting it all in an engine bay without cutting the hood like the grant setup is my goal.
Lance Hayward has been pointing me in the right direction with this stuff though


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (epic.banned)*

Plenty of room if the rad isn't in the way. Glad you're dealing with Lance, he's good people. I tried to get him to produce his 'kit' numerous years ago but there was just no interest, unfortunately.
Make sure the linkage is *easily* adjustable to sync the throttles, I think that's a major stumbling block with the Grant ones.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Plenty of room if the rad isn't in the way. Glad you're dealing with Lance, he's good people. I tried to get him to produce his 'kit' numerous years ago but there was just no interest, unfortunately.
Make sure the linkage is *easily* adjustable to sync the throttles, I think that's a major stumbling block with the Grant ones.

I am basing my stuff off of his 'kit' He has been great to deal with and filled in some blanks for me.
The linkages will be on top so I can sync them easily. I am still trying to figure out radiator stuff on the car . But I have a few ideas


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (epic.banned)*

I'm switching to a Honda Del-Sol half rad shortly, hopefully it cools the car enough. It will give plenty of room.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I'm switching to a Honda Del-Sol half rad shortly, hopefully it cools the car enough. It will give plenty of room.

Keep me posted on that, I was thinking about that but didnt know if it would have enough cooling capacity for a VR


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (epic.banned)*

I'm going to try a stock one first, but I'm pretty sure I'll have to switch to a 3core alum version.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_I wouldn't even attempt to use motorcycle throttle bodies on a VR6. Too much of a pain. On the other hand... the jenveys that are heading my way...






























yes ive been looking into this for a while.. how would these thin jenveys work? from 40 to 50mm


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (GLiwant a vr6)*

You most likely want them without the injector bungs and turned 90deg and have a non direct linkage to keep them spaced as close as possible.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You most likely want them without the injector bungs and turned 90deg and have a non direct linkage to keep them spaced as close as possible.


is there a benefit to not having the injector bung?


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (GLiwant a vr6)*

I'm using them for my build without the bung its the only ones I can find that are that thin and I have very little room to work with


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (VR6BUG)*

radiator was not an issue at all I had a stock corrado one lowered 4 inches.
Paul, Why do u think stock GSXR ones etc are not a good plan? Just curious not arguing


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (kevinmacd)*

The spacing on the GSXR's when turned isn't that stellar and you have to make the linkage by hand if you do. Upright the spacing is pretty far, and it's easier to mount to a flange then the GSXR's round end.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (need_a_VR6)*

Lance actually talked me out of the Thin throttles for a slightly larger setup.







with no injector bung, turned 90* with indirect linkages and staggered horns
My original Idea was fab brakets up to hold the radiator lower in the corrado


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_I'm using them for my build without the bung its the only ones I can find that are that thin and I have very little room to work with 


any pics of them without the bung


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (GLiwant a vr6)*

not yet im ordering them soon


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (VR6BUG)*

buts whats a good size. moat gsxr750's are 42mm what would be not overkill. and what might be good for boosted cars, I want to boost in the future.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (VR6BUG)*

45mm is what the jenvey's are and provide the best air horn sizes. 42 would probably be more ideal of a size for a VR6 though. Good luck keeping the system long enough for actual use with the Gixxer throttles. You will need to add horns to them


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ITB on a vr6 12v?? (epic.banned)*

ok 45's are what I'll get


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Jenvey do a taper 45-42mm which would be ideal on the VR6.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_Jenvey do a taper 45-42mm which would be ideal on the VR6.

is that what you are running on your car??








I love the setup on your 24v


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_
is that what you are running on your car??








I love the setup on your 24v









Yeah, I stuck with 45-42's although my mates 3.3 24v running straight 45's works very nice. I think the R32 is better suited to a slightly more air flow than the VR6. My friends lost a little torque but gained more top end with the straight 45's. Either would work though, if you can get a deal price on straight 45's.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_ if you can get a deal price on straight 45's.

$203 per throttle was what I was quoted


----------

